# Shimano 105 vs Sora/Tiagra mix



## Hallinator (Jul 5, 2010)

Is the 400 some dollar upgrade from a bike with a Sora/Tiagra mix (ie. Allez Sport) to a bike with 105 components (ie. Allez Elite) really worth it for a first time beginner? Durability issues with either? Replacing the Sora shifters is much much cheaper than replacing the 105's...


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Depends where you go with the hobby.

If you get into it and start riding hard then I think yes. If you just ride around casually then no.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

As for durability...I don't think the extra expense is justified. I have a 2006 bike with over 4K miles on it with Sora shifters that still shifts without any problems. The biggest difference between the different groups is the ability, with 105, to shift from the drops rather than having to have your hands on the hoods. For a lot of new riders that isn't a huge concern, but if you ride the drops a lot or are planning to, it might be worth it to spend the extra cash. If not, Sora/Tiagra should give you years of good riding IMHO.


----------



## Hallinator (Jul 5, 2010)

How about the 9 vs 10 speed drivetrain? Or as a beginnner will I not really need the extra gear?


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Hallinator, You need to kind of project where you think you're going with this. Some "beginners" do the same riding forever and will never care if they have 9 or 10 speeds. Others progress quicker because they have different goals and generally are happy they have ten speeds or wish they had bought it up front.

Riding a bike isn't that complicated so don't buy as a "beginner" because that doesn't last long. Buy to best suite the reason you're buying a bike. Do you plan to do casual riding or be more aggressive and possible get into racing or aggressive group rides?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

What Hank said...

If you plan on starting and staying a recreational rider, then 9 speed is a perfectly valid option. If you think you might want to progress beyond just recreational riding at some point in the near future, I would go with 10 speeds for the drivetrain.


----------



## Hallinator (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for your help guys, I plan on riding partially casual and partially for heavy fitness, and maybe doing some casual races (I'm a mtb guy crossing over). I think by what you've said that going with the lower end components might be better for me, and then i'll have some money to spend on shoes, pedals, new helmet, etc


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe not...if you start using phrases like "heavy fitness" and "casual races" you actually might better be served with 105 and a 10speed drivetrain. It sounds like this is your short-term plan but you might very well want to progress into more serious riding. If so, it might be best to spend a little extra money at the outset rather than wanting to upgrade components down the line. Just a thought.


----------



## Hallinator (Jul 5, 2010)

Hahah alright, thanks for your help, i'll head over to the lbs and see what they have to say


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Opus51569 said:


> Maybe not...if you start using phrases like "heavy fitness" and "casual races" you actually might better be served with 105 and a 10speed drivetrain. It sounds like this is your short-term plan but you might very well want to progress into more serious riding. If so, it might be best to spend a little extra money at the outset rather than wanting to upgrade components down the line. Just a thought.


yeah, easy for me to say about someone elses money but I think 105 is a good up front investment. It's probably not as big a deal as dorks like me on the interwebs make it sound because it's not like you can't ride hard with tiagra/sora but I think you'd be happy you got 105 if you go the direction you just mentioned. 

Also, I don't know anything about the specific bikes you're talking about but you may find that the 'upgraded' version with the 105 also comes with better wheels. You might want to check on that.


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

Opus51569 said:


> Maybe not...if you start using phrases like "heavy fitness" and "casual races" you actually might better be served with 105 and a 10speed drivetrain. It sounds like this is your short-term plan but you might very well want to progress into more serious riding. If so, it might be best to spend a little extra money at the outset rather than wanting to upgrade components down the line. Just a thought.


*or* just the opposite...nice 105 group but then crappy wheels/bar/stem/saddle...aka Giant.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Just get the 105 group and play it safe. Its not that much more, and if u get the cheaper on now, and decide to upgrade to it later, its going to cost you $600+. Why not just get the right one now and be done with it.


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

Hank Stamper said:


> yeah, easy for me to say about someone elses money but I think 105 is a good up front investment. It's probably not as big a deal as dorks like me on the interwebs make it sound because it's not like you can't ride hard with tiagra/sora but I think you'd be happy you got 105 if you go the direction you just mentioned.
> 
> Also, I don't know anything about the specific bikes you're talking about but you may find that the 'upgraded' version with the 105 also comes with better wheels. You might want to check on that.


Im leaning on this as good advice.


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

I know lots of speedy people with huge heavy bikes and low end components. You'll be fine with the Sora


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Don't forget to test ride... I test rode a bike with Sora shifters and while thought the bike itself was awesome, I didn't like the thumb lever used for releasing shifter cable. I ended getting the same frame with 105 shifting instead. I think 9, 10, or 11 speed will be almost the same for fast recreational riding and maybe almost overkill -- I have one bike that is 6 speed and it is only really missing that one cogwheel that would make it just right... well maybe add in a smaller one for slightly higher top end too...


----------

